# Musky Fishing with 35 MPH Winds



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A few buddies and I are going out tomorrow somewhere for sure as it's going to be the last trip until opener next June. We were going to hit the DL or Bemidji area, but with the winds at 20-30 and gusts to 35-40, we are thinking about hitting something a lot smaller.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like South winds. Leaving you free to fish the productive side of DL.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We got out on Saturday but went to a much smaller lake. I don't think DL would have even been fishable in the afternoon. My buddy caught this 44 3/4 in the mid-morning before the wind kicked up. We didn't see anything after that, but boat control was quite difficult.

Looks like we might be able to get out one last time this Friday before the season closes.


----------

